# Solved: REMOVING Browser Helper Objects



## error911 (Apr 26, 2007)

I have having a problem removing what looks like more than one *browser helper object.*

After each reboot I am having different .DLL files show up in the list within IE.
These are the names I have seen and then disabled:
awvts.dll
vaesksdq.dll
research
wvusqnl.dll

*I have run hijackthis and here is my log:*
Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 5:21:33 PM, on 4/26/2007
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\guard.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgamsvr.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgupsvc.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgemc.exe
C:\CFusionMX7\runtime\bin\jrunsvc.exe
C:\CFusionMX7\db\slserver54\bin\swagent.exe
C:\CFusionMX7\runtime\bin\jrun.exe
C:\CFusionMX7\db\slserver54\bin\swstrtr.exe
C:\CFusionMX7\db\slserver54\bin\swsoc.exe
C:\CFusionMX7\verity\k2\_nti40\bin\k2admin.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
C:\CFusionMX7\verity\k2\_nti40\bin\k2server.exe
C:\CFusionMX7\verity\k2\_nti40\bin\k2index.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgcc.exe
C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\avgas.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12\GrooveMonitor.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\1.2.1128.5462\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\devldr32.exe
C:\Program Files\WLAN\802.11b+g USB WLAN\ZDWlan.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\notepad.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\msiexec.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files\Hijackthis\HijackThis.exe

O3 - Toolbar: &Google - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar2.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVG7_CC] C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgcc.exe /STARTUP
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [!AVG Anti-Spyware] "C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\avgas.exe" /minimized
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\system32\NvCpl.dll,NvStartup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [GrooveMonitor] "C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12\GrooveMonitor.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [InfoData] rundll32.exe "C:\WINDOWS\system32\oiyipoet.dll",realset
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [swg] C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\1.2.1128.5462\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - Global Startup: 802.11b+g USB Wireless LAN Utility.lnk = C:\Program Files\WLAN\802.11b+g USB WLAN\ZDWlan.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: Send to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: S&end to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O16 - DPF: {6414512B-B978-451D-A0D8-FCFDF33E833C} (WUWebControl Class) - http://update.microsoft.com/windowsupdate/v6/V5Controls/en/x86/client/wuweb_site.cab?1177442360031
O16 - DPF: {6E32070A-766D-4EE6-879C-DC1FA91D2FC3} (MUWebControl Class) - http://update.microsoft.com/microsoftupdate/v6/V5Controls/en/x86/client/muweb_site.cab?1177449766937
O18 - Protocol: grooveLocalGWS - {88FED34C-F0CA-4636-A375-3CB6248B04CD} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\GR99D3~1.DLL
O18 - Protocol: ms-help - {314111C7-A502-11D2-BBCA-00C04F8EC294} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Help\hxds.dll
O18 - Filter hijack: text/xml - {807563E5-5146-11D5-A672-00B0D022E945} - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\MICROS~1\OFFICE12\MSOXMLMF.DLL
O23 - Service: AVG Anti-Spyware Guard - Anti-Malware Development a.s. - C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\guard.exe
O23 - Service: AVG7 Alert Manager Server (Avg7Alrt) - GRISOFT, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgamsvr.exe
O23 - Service: AVG7 Update Service (Avg7UpdSvc) - GRISOFT, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgupsvc.exe
O23 - Service: AVG E-mail Scanner (AVGEMS) - GRISOFT, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgemc.exe
O23 - Service: ColdFusion MX 7 Application Server - Macromedia Inc. - C:\CFusionMX7\runtime\bin\jrunsvc.exe
O23 - Service: ColdFusion MX 7 ODBC Agent - Unknown owner - C:\CFusionMX7\db\slserver54\bin\swagent.exe
O23 - Service: ColdFusion MX 7 ODBC Server - Unknown owner - C:\CFusionMX7\db\slserver54\bin\swstrtr.exe
O23 - Service: ColdFusion MX 7 Search Server - Unknown owner - C:\CFusionMX7\verity\k2\_nti40\bin\k2admin.exe" -cfg "C:\CFusionMX7\verity\k2\common\verity.cfg" -ntstart 1 (file missing)
O23 - Service: Google Updater Service (gusvc) - Google - C:\Program Files\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Display Driver Service (NVSvc) - NVIDIA Corporation - C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
O23 - Service: Intuit QuickBooks FCS (QBFCService) - Intuit Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Intuit\QuickBooks\FCS\Intuit.QuickBooks.FCS.exe

--------------------------------------------------

If someone could please give me some help and let me know the exact process to rid my system of this junk ! I would greatly appreciate your help.

Thanks !


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

Please download *VundoFix.exe* to your desktop.


Double-click *VundoFix.exe* to run it.

Click the *Scan for Vundo* button.

Once it's done scanning, click the *Remove Vundo* button.

You will receive a prompt asking if you want to remove the files, click *YES*

Once you click yes, your desktop will go blank as it starts removing Vundo.

When completed, it will prompt that it will reboot your computer, click *OK*.

Please post the contents of C:\*vundofix.txt* and a new HiJackThis log in a reply to this thread.
Note: It is possible that VundoFix encountered a file it could not remove. In this case, VundoFix will run on reboot, simply follow the above instructions starting from "Click the *Scan for Vundo* button" when VundoFix appears upon rebooting.


----------



## error911 (Apr 26, 2007)

*VUNDO LOG:*
VundoFix V6.3.20

Checking Java version...

Sun Java not detected
Scan started at 12:31:34 AM 4/27/2007

Listing files found while scanning....

C:\WINDOWS\system32\awvts.dll
C:\WINDOWS\system32\stvwa.bak1
C:\WINDOWS\system32\stvwa.bak2
C:\WINDOWS\system32\stvwa.ini

Beginning removal...

Attempting to delete C:\WINDOWS\system32\awvts.dll
C:\WINDOWS\system32\awvts.dll Has been deleted!

Attempting to delete C:\WINDOWS\system32\stvwa.bak1
C:\WINDOWS\system32\stvwa.bak1 Has been deleted!

Attempting to delete C:\WINDOWS\system32\stvwa.bak2
C:\WINDOWS\system32\stvwa.bak2 Has been deleted!

Attempting to delete C:\WINDOWS\system32\stvwa.ini
C:\WINDOWS\system32\stvwa.ini Has been deleted!

Performing Repairs to the registry.
Done!
------------------------------------------------------
*Hijackthis log:*
Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 1:01:32 AM, on 4/27/2007
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\guard.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgamsvr.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgupsvc.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgemc.exe
C:\CFusionMX7\runtime\bin\jrunsvc.exe
C:\CFusionMX7\db\slserver54\bin\swagent.exe
C:\CFusionMX7\runtime\bin\jrun.exe
C:\CFusionMX7\db\slserver54\bin\swstrtr.exe
C:\CFusionMX7\db\slserver54\bin\swsoc.exe
C:\CFusionMX7\verity\k2\_nti40\bin\k2admin.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
C:\CFusionMX7\verity\k2\_nti40\bin\k2server.exe
C:\CFusionMX7\verity\k2\_nti40\bin\k2index.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgcc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\devldr32.exe
C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\avgas.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12\GrooveMonitor.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\1.2.1128.5462\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\WLAN\802.11b+g USB WLAN\ZDWlan.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\notepad.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\NOTEPAD.EXE
C:\Program Files\Hijackthis\HijackThis.exe

O2 - BHO: Groove GFS Browser Helper - {72853161-30C5-4D22-B7F9-0BBC1D38A37E} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\GRA8E1~1.DLL
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {9E93A147-E3F9-47AB-BAF0-915CCAAA7034} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\wvusqnl.dll (file missing)
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar2.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {B3179675-9D19-42FE-9AED-56AD4618D380} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\awvts.dll (file missing)
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {BB7D764B-9661-4579-AC6F-7991C93CE4F3} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\awvts.dll (file missing)
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {D651AFF4-9590-424d-BD1E-8E33E090DFB3} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\vaesksdq.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Google - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar2.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVG7_CC] C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgcc.exe /STARTUP
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [!AVG Anti-Spyware] "C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\avgas.exe" /minimized
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\system32\NvCpl.dll,NvStartup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [GrooveMonitor] "C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12\GrooveMonitor.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [InfoData] rundll32.exe "C:\WINDOWS\system32\oiyipoet.dll",realset
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [swg] C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\1.2.1128.5462\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - Global Startup: 802.11b+g USB Wireless LAN Utility.lnk = C:\Program Files\WLAN\802.11b+g USB WLAN\ZDWlan.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: Send to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: S&end to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O16 - DPF: {6414512B-B978-451D-A0D8-FCFDF33E833C} (WUWebControl Class) - http://update.microsoft.com/windowsupdate/v6/V5Controls/en/x86/client/wuweb_site.cab?1177442360031
O16 - DPF: {6E32070A-766D-4EE6-879C-DC1FA91D2FC3} (MUWebControl Class) - http://update.microsoft.com/microsoftupdate/v6/V5Controls/en/x86/client/muweb_site.cab?1177449766937
O18 - Protocol: grooveLocalGWS - {88FED34C-F0CA-4636-A375-3CB6248B04CD} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\GR99D3~1.DLL
O18 - Protocol: ms-help - {314111C7-A502-11D2-BBCA-00C04F8EC294} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Help\hxds.dll
O18 - Filter hijack: text/xml - {807563E5-5146-11D5-A672-00B0D022E945} - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\MICROS~1\OFFICE12\MSOXMLMF.DLL
O20 - Winlogon Notify: wvusqnl - wvusqnl.dll (file missing)
O23 - Service: AVG Anti-Spyware Guard - Anti-Malware Development a.s. - C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\guard.exe
O23 - Service: AVG7 Alert Manager Server (Avg7Alrt) - GRISOFT, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgamsvr.exe
O23 - Service: AVG7 Update Service (Avg7UpdSvc) - GRISOFT, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgupsvc.exe
O23 - Service: AVG E-mail Scanner (AVGEMS) - GRISOFT, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgemc.exe
O23 - Service: ColdFusion MX 7 Application Server - Macromedia Inc. - C:\CFusionMX7\runtime\bin\jrunsvc.exe
O23 - Service: ColdFusion MX 7 ODBC Agent - Unknown owner - C:\CFusionMX7\db\slserver54\bin\swagent.exe
O23 - Service: ColdFusion MX 7 ODBC Server - Unknown owner - C:\CFusionMX7\db\slserver54\bin\swstrtr.exe
O23 - Service: ColdFusion MX 7 Search Server - Unknown owner - C:\CFusionMX7\verity\k2\_nti40\bin\k2admin.exe" -cfg "C:\CFusionMX7\verity\k2\common\verity.cfg" -ntstart 1 (file missing)
O23 - Service: Google Updater Service (gusvc) - Google - C:\Program Files\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Display Driver Service (NVSvc) - NVIDIA Corporation - C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
O23 - Service: Intuit QuickBooks FCS (QBFCService) - Intuit Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Intuit\QuickBooks\FCS\Intuit.QuickBooks.FCS.exe
------------------------------------------------------
*Also I have another file showing as a broswer helper obj. 
name: vaesksdq.dll*

Is that file also a threat ?

Thank you much.


----------



## error911 (Apr 26, 2007)

Also this file is unknown to me.
*from hijackthis:*
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [InfoData] rundll32.exe "C:\WINDOWS\system32\*oiyipoet.dll*",realset

Is this file also a threat?

Do I need to 'use' hijack this feature to remove those entries at some point ?

What other program can I use as an additional step here ? maybe some kind of reg. cleaner ?

*Thanks for your help.*


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

Download the Trial version of *Superantispyware Pro (SAS)*: 
http://www.superantispyware.com/superantispyware.html?rid=3132

Install it and double-click the icon on your desktop to run it.
· It will ask if you want to update the program definitions, click Yes.
· Under Configuration and Preferences, click the Preferences button.
· Click the Scanning Control tab.
· Under Scanner Options make sure the following are checked:
o Close browsers before scanning
o Scan for tracking cookies
o Terminate memory threats before quarantining.
o Please leave the others unchecked.
o Click the Close button to leave the control center screen.
· On the main screen, under Scan for Harmful Software click Scan your computer.
· On the left check C:\Fixed Drive.
· On the right, under Complete Scan, choose Perform Complete Scan.
· Click Next to start the scan. Please be patient while it scans your computer.
· After the scan is complete a summary box will appear. Click OK.
· Make sure everything in the white box has a check next to it, then click Next.
· It will quarantine what it found and if it asks if you want to reboot, click Yes.
· To retrieve the removal information for me please do the following:
o After reboot, double-click the SUPERAntispyware icon on your desktop.
o Click Preferences. Click the Statistics/Logs tab.
o Under Scanner Logs, double-click SUPERAntiSpyware Scan Log.
o It will open in your default text editor (such as Notepad/Wordpad).
o Please highlight everything in the notepad, then right-click and choose copy.
· Click close and close again to exit the program.
· Please paste that information here for me with a new Hijack This log.


----------



## error911 (Apr 26, 2007)

*SUPERAntiSpyware Scan Log*
http://www.superantispyware.com

Generated 04/29/2007 at 02:49 AM

Application Version : 3.7.1018

Core Rules Database Version : 3227
Trace Rules Database Version: 1238

Scan type : Complete Scan
Total Scan Time : 02:36:54

Memory items scanned : 367
Memory threats detected : 0
Registry items scanned : 5371
Registry threats detected : 16
File items scanned : 70021
File threats detected : 64

Adware.Vundo Variant
HKLM\Software\Classes\CLSID\{B3179675-9D19-42FE-9AED-56AD4618D380}
HKCR\CLSID\{B3179675-9D19-42FE-9AED-56AD4618D380}
HKCR\CLSID\{B3179675-9D19-42FE-9AED-56AD4618D380}\InprocServer32
HKCR\CLSID\{B3179675-9D19-42FE-9AED-56AD4618D380}\InprocServer32#ThreadingModel
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\AWVTS.DLL
HKLM\Software\Classes\CLSID\{BB7D764B-9661-4579-AC6F-7991C93CE4F3}
HKCR\CLSID\{BB7D764B-9661-4579-AC6F-7991C93CE4F3}
HKCR\CLSID\{BB7D764B-9661-4579-AC6F-7991C93CE4F3}\InprocServer32
HKCR\CLSID\{BB7D764B-9661-4579-AC6F-7991C93CE4F3}\InprocServer32#ThreadingModel
HKLM\Software\Classes\CLSID\{D651AFF4-9590-424d-BD1E-8E33E090DFB3}
HKCR\CLSID\{D651AFF4-9590-424D-BD1E-8E33E090DFB3}
HKCR\CLSID\{D651AFF4-9590-424D-BD1E-8E33E090DFB3}\InprocServer32
HKCR\CLSID\{D651AFF4-9590-424D-BD1E-8E33E090DFB3}\InprocServer32#ThreadingModel
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\VAESKSDQ.DLL
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\Browser Helper Objects\{B3179675-9D19-42FE-9AED-56AD4618D380}
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\Browser Helper Objects\{BB7D764B-9661-4579-AC6F-7991C93CE4F3}
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\Browser Helper Objects\{D651AFF4-9590-424d-BD1E-8E33E090DFB3}
HKCR\CLSID\{D651AFF4-9590-424D-BD1E-8E33E090DFB3}
C:\SYSTEM VOLUME INFORMATION\_RESTORE{20FCDDC7-94A4-4547-8E79-83790E5E7B7A}\RP121\A0005326.DLL

Adware.Tracking Cookie
C:\Documents and Settings\Cole\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Cole\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Cole\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Cole\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Cole\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Cole\Cookies\[email protected][4].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Cole\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Cole\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Cole\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Cole\Cookies\[email protected][3].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Cole\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Cole\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Cole\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Cole\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Cole\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Cole\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Cole\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Cole\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Cole\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Cole\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Cole\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Cole\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Cole\Cookies\[email protected]eperson[1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Cole\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Cole\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Cole\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Cole\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Cole\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Cole\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Cole\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Cole\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Cole\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Cole\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Cole\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Cole\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Cole\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Cole\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Cole\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Cole\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Cole\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Cole\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Cole\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Cole\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Cole\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Cole\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Cole\Cookies\[email protected][3].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Cole\Cookies\[email protected][5].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Cole\Cookies\[email protected][6].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Cole\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Nikki\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Nikki\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Nikki\Cookies\[email protected][3].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Nikki\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Nikki\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Nikki\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Nikki\Cookies\[email protected][3].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Nikki\Cookies\[email protected][4].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Nikki\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt

Trojan.Downloader-Gen/HardFall
C:\SYSTEM VOLUME INFORMATION\_RESTORE{20FCDDC7-94A4-4547-8E79-83790E5E7B7A}\RP126\A0005547.DLL
C:\VUNDOFIX BACKUPS\AWVTS.DLL.BAD

Unclassified.Unknown Origin
C:\SYSTEM VOLUME INFORMATION\_RESTORE{20FCDDC7-94A4-4547-8E79-83790E5E7B7A}\RP127\A0005598.NFO
------------------------------------------------------------
*Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1*
Scan saved at 3:35:22 AM, on 4/29/2007
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\guard.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgamsvr.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgupsvc.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgemc.exe
C:\CFusionMX7\runtime\bin\jrunsvc.exe
C:\CFusionMX7\db\slserver54\bin\swagent.exe
C:\CFusionMX7\runtime\bin\jrun.exe
C:\CFusionMX7\db\slserver54\bin\swstrtr.exe
C:\CFusionMX7\db\slserver54\bin\swsoc.exe
C:\CFusionMX7\verity\k2\_nti40\bin\k2admin.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
C:\CFusionMX7\verity\k2\_nti40\bin\k2server.exe
C:\CFusionMX7\verity\k2\_nti40\bin\k2index.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuauclt.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgcc.exe
C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\avgas.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12\GrooveMonitor.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\1.2.1128.5462\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SUPERAntiSpyware.exe
C:\Program Files\WLAN\802.11b+g USB WLAN\ZDWlan.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\devldr32.exe
C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 8.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\notepad.exe
C:\Program Files\Hijackthis\HijackThis.exe

O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: Groove GFS Browser Helper - {72853161-30C5-4D22-B7F9-0BBC1D38A37E} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\GRA8E1~1.DLL
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {9E93A147-E3F9-47AB-BAF0-915CCAAA7034} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\wvusqnl.dll (file missing)
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar2.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Google - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar2.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVG7_CC] C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgcc.exe /STARTUP
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [!AVG Anti-Spyware] "C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\avgas.exe" /minimized
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\system32\NvCpl.dll,NvStartup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [GrooveMonitor] "C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12\GrooveMonitor.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [swg] C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\1.2.1128.5462\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [SUPERAntiSpyware] C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SUPERAntiSpyware.exe
O4 - Global Startup: 802.11b+g USB Wireless LAN Utility.lnk = C:\Program Files\WLAN\802.11b+g USB WLAN\ZDWlan.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Reader Speed Launch.lnk = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 8.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Reader Synchronizer.lnk = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 8.0\Reader\AdobeCollabSync.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: Send to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: S&end to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O16 - DPF: {6414512B-B978-451D-A0D8-FCFDF33E833C} (WUWebControl Class) - http://update.microsoft.com/windowsupdate/v6/V5Controls/en/x86/client/wuweb_site.cab?1177442360031
O16 - DPF: {6E32070A-766D-4EE6-879C-DC1FA91D2FC3} (MUWebControl Class) - http://update.microsoft.com/microsoftupdate/v6/V5Controls/en/x86/client/muweb_site.cab?1177449766937
O16 - DPF: {7584C670-2274-4EFB-B00B-D6AABA6D3850} (Microsoft RDP Client Control (redist)) - https://refinancekc.com:8443/msrdp.cab
O18 - Protocol: grooveLocalGWS - {88FED34C-F0CA-4636-A375-3CB6248B04CD} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\GR99D3~1.DLL
O18 - Protocol: ms-help - {314111C7-A502-11D2-BBCA-00C04F8EC294} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Help\hxds.dll
O18 - Filter hijack: text/xml - {807563E5-5146-11D5-A672-00B0D022E945} - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\MICROS~1\OFFICE12\MSOXMLMF.DLL
O20 - Winlogon Notify: !SASWinLogon - C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASWINLO.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: wvusqnl - wvusqnl.dll (file missing)
O23 - Service: AVG Anti-Spyware Guard - Anti-Malware Development a.s. - C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\guard.exe
O23 - Service: AVG7 Alert Manager Server (Avg7Alrt) - GRISOFT, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgamsvr.exe
O23 - Service: AVG7 Update Service (Avg7UpdSvc) - GRISOFT, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgupsvc.exe
O23 - Service: AVG E-mail Scanner (AVGEMS) - GRISOFT, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgemc.exe
O23 - Service: ColdFusion MX 7 Application Server - Macromedia Inc. - C:\CFusionMX7\runtime\bin\jrunsvc.exe
O23 - Service: ColdFusion MX 7 ODBC Agent - Unknown owner - C:\CFusionMX7\db\slserver54\bin\swagent.exe
O23 - Service: ColdFusion MX 7 ODBC Server - Unknown owner - C:\CFusionMX7\db\slserver54\bin\swstrtr.exe
O23 - Service: ColdFusion MX 7 Search Server - Unknown owner - C:\CFusionMX7\verity\k2\_nti40\bin\k2admin.exe" -cfg "C:\CFusionMX7\verity\k2\common\verity.cfg" -ntstart 1 (file missing)
O23 - Service: Google Updater Service (gusvc) - Google - C:\Program Files\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Display Driver Service (NVSvc) - NVIDIA Corporation - C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
O23 - Service: Intuit QuickBooks FCS (QBFCService) - Intuit Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Intuit\QuickBooks\FCS\Intuit.QuickBooks.FCS.exe


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

Rescan with Hijack This.
Close all browser windows except Hijack This.
Put a check mark beside these entries and click "Fix Checked".

*O2 - BHO: (no name) - {9E93A147-E3F9-47AB-BAF0-915CCAAA7034} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\wvusqnl.dll (file missing)

O20 - Winlogon Notify: wvusqnl - wvusqnl.dll (file missing)*

Reboot. Post a new log.


----------



## error911 (Apr 26, 2007)

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 7:38:46 PM, on 4/29/2007
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\guard.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgamsvr.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgupsvc.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgemc.exe
C:\CFusionMX7\runtime\bin\jrunsvc.exe
C:\CFusionMX7\db\slserver54\bin\swagent.exe
C:\CFusionMX7\runtime\bin\jrun.exe
C:\CFusionMX7\db\slserver54\bin\swstrtr.exe
C:\CFusionMX7\db\slserver54\bin\swsoc.exe
C:\CFusionMX7\verity\k2\_nti40\bin\k2admin.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
C:\CFusionMX7\verity\k2\_nti40\bin\k2server.exe
C:\CFusionMX7\verity\k2\_nti40\bin\k2index.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgcc.exe
C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\avgas.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12\GrooveMonitor.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\1.2.1128.5462\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SUPERAntiSpyware.exe
C:\Program Files\WLAN\802.11b+g USB WLAN\ZDWlan.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\devldr32.exe
C:\Program Files\Hijackthis\HijackThis.exe

O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: Groove GFS Browser Helper - {72853161-30C5-4D22-B7F9-0BBC1D38A37E} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\GRA8E1~1.DLL
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar2.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Google - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar2.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVG7_CC] C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgcc.exe /STARTUP
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [!AVG Anti-Spyware] "C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\avgas.exe" /minimized
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\system32\NvCpl.dll,NvStartup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [GrooveMonitor] "C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12\GrooveMonitor.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [swg] C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\1.2.1128.5462\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [SUPERAntiSpyware] C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SUPERAntiSpyware.exe
O4 - Global Startup: 802.11b+g USB Wireless LAN Utility.lnk = C:\Program Files\WLAN\802.11b+g USB WLAN\ZDWlan.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Reader Speed Launch.lnk = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 8.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Reader Synchronizer.lnk = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 8.0\Reader\AdobeCollabSync.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: Send to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: S&end to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O16 - DPF: {6414512B-B978-451D-A0D8-FCFDF33E833C} (WUWebControl Class) - http://update.microsoft.com/windowsupdate/v6/V5Controls/en/x86/client/wuweb_site.cab?1177442360031
O16 - DPF: {6E32070A-766D-4EE6-879C-DC1FA91D2FC3} (MUWebControl Class) - http://update.microsoft.com/microsoftupdate/v6/V5Controls/en/x86/client/muweb_site.cab?1177449766937
O16 - DPF: {7584C670-2274-4EFB-B00B-D6AABA6D3850} (Microsoft RDP Client Control (redist)) - https://refinancekc.com:8443/msrdp.cab
O18 - Protocol: grooveLocalGWS - {88FED34C-F0CA-4636-A375-3CB6248B04CD} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\GR99D3~1.DLL
O18 - Protocol: ms-help - {314111C7-A502-11D2-BBCA-00C04F8EC294} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Help\hxds.dll
O18 - Filter hijack: text/xml - {807563E5-5146-11D5-A672-00B0D022E945} - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\MICROS~1\OFFICE12\MSOXMLMF.DLL
O20 - Winlogon Notify: !SASWinLogon - C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASWINLO.dll
O23 - Service: AVG Anti-Spyware Guard - Anti-Malware Development a.s. - C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\guard.exe
O23 - Service: AVG7 Alert Manager Server (Avg7Alrt) - GRISOFT, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgamsvr.exe
O23 - Service: AVG7 Update Service (Avg7UpdSvc) - GRISOFT, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgupsvc.exe
O23 - Service: AVG E-mail Scanner (AVGEMS) - GRISOFT, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgemc.exe
O23 - Service: ColdFusion MX 7 Application Server - Macromedia Inc. - C:\CFusionMX7\runtime\bin\jrunsvc.exe
O23 - Service: ColdFusion MX 7 ODBC Agent - Unknown owner - C:\CFusionMX7\db\slserver54\bin\swagent.exe
O23 - Service: ColdFusion MX 7 ODBC Server - Unknown owner - C:\CFusionMX7\db\slserver54\bin\swstrtr.exe
O23 - Service: ColdFusion MX 7 Search Server - Unknown owner - C:\CFusionMX7\verity\k2\_nti40\bin\k2admin.exe" -cfg "C:\CFusionMX7\verity\k2\common\verity.cfg" -ntstart 1 (file missing)
O23 - Service: Google Updater Service (gusvc) - Google - C:\Program Files\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Display Driver Service (NVSvc) - NVIDIA Corporation - C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
O23 - Service: Intuit QuickBooks FCS (QBFCService) - Intuit Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Intuit\QuickBooks\FCS\Intuit.QuickBooks.FCS.exe

*Do I need to do any more steps ?
What is the BEST program for keeping those things away from my system ?*
Thank you


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

*Java* Version 6 is now available. Older versions have vulnerabilities that malware can use to infect your system. Please follow these steps to remove older version of *Java* components and upgrade the application. *Beware it is NOT supported for use in 9x or ME and probably will not install in those systems *

*Upgrading Java*: 

Download the latest version of *Java Runtime Environment (JRE) 6*.
Scroll down to where it says "*The J2SE Runtime Environment (JRE) allows end-users to run Java applications*".
Click the "*Download*" button to the right.
Check the box that says: "*Accept License Agreement*".
The page will refresh.
Click on the link to download Windows Offline Installation with or without Multi-language and save to your desktop.
Close any programs you may have running - especially your web browser.
Go to *Start* > *Control Panel*, double-click on *Add/Remove *programs and remove all older versions of Java.
Check any item with Java Runtime Environment *(JRE or J2SE)* in the name.
Click the Remove or Change/Remove button.
Repeat as many times as necessary to remove each Java version.
Reboot your computer once all Java components are removed.
Then from your desktop double-click on the download to install the newest version.

Read here on *How to tighten your computer's security settings*: http://forums.techguy.org/t208517.html

*Security Help Tools*: http://forums.techguy.org/security/110854-security-help-tools.html

Now turn off System Restore:

On the Desktop, right-click My Computer.
Click Properties.
Click the System Restore tab.
Check Turn off System Restore.
Click Apply, and then click OK.

Restart your computer.

Turn System Restore back on and create a restore point.

To create a restore point:

Single-click Start and point to All Programs.
Mouse over Accessories, then System Tools, and select System Restore.
In the System Restore wizard, select the box next the text labeled "Create a restore point" and click the Next button.
Type a description for your new restore point. Something like "After trojan/spyware cleanup". Click Create and you're done.

How are things now??


----------



## error911 (Apr 26, 2007)

Things are better now.

Thank you very much for your help.

What is the best program to have running that would protect my system from Spyware Malware Etc ?

Is Avg free virus scanner a good enough program for virus protection ?

What is your opinion? Thank you again.


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

I use AVG as a virus scanner and love it. SUPERAntiSpyware is also great too.

Read here on *How to tighten your computer's security settings*: http://forums.techguy.org/t208517.html

*Security Help Tools*: http://forums.techguy.org/security/110854-security-help-tools.html

You can mark your thread "Solved" from the *Thread Tools* drop down menu.


----------

